# Step7 -> Profibus DP -> WinLC



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

Moin die Herren,

ich versuche gerad von einem rechner, auf dem Step 7 läuft über ein PC-Adapter (USB) via Profibus auf ein anderen rechner mit einem CP5511 auf dem winLC (bzw. winAC) läuft zuzugreifen.

Irgendwie bekomme ich von Step7 immer die Meldung "Verdindung zum PC-Adapter ist gestört".
Ist es logisch dass das nicht klappt oder mach ich was falsch?!?


EDIT: mit kommt so der gedanke man könnte da noch irgendwie eine 
betriebsspannung anlegen müssen... kann das sein? wenn ja, wie? hätte ich eine ET hier, würd ich die ja einfach mal anklemmen, hab ich aber nich... =/


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

Nachtrag:

Hab´s gefunden... das dingen brauch noch mal 24V die normal von der CPU, ET, IM oder was auch immer kommen... 
Bull shit 





--- CLOSED ---

EDIT: das "--- CLOSED ---" durchkritzel


----------



## seeba (16 Januar 2006)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Hab´s gefunden... das dingen brauch noch mal 24V die normal von der CPU, ET, IM oder was auch immer kommen...
> Bull shit
> ...



Hab mir das aber was tolles gebastelt


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

*großeOhrenKrieg*  was denn?!?


----------



## seeba (16 Januar 2006)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> *großeOhrenKrieg*  was denn?!?



Na eine 24V Adapter  Vllt. mach ich nachher mal Fotos und 'ne kleine Anleitung.


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

das wäre super nett


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Januar 2006)

Funktionieren tut das Ganze auf jeden Fall mit einem Repeater, egal ob von Siemens oder von uns  :wink: . Die normalen Siemens PC-Adapter benötigen neben den 24 V meines Wissens nach auch die 5 V. Wie dies beim USB-Adapter aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

ja, aber an repeatern habe ich den selben bestand wie an ETs... beide = 0 

und nur um mal ein bisschen "zu testen" darf ich mir bestimmt keinen anschaffen...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Januar 2006)

OK. Welche Version der WinLC läuft denn? Ab V 4.0 ist IE mit an Board und bei Step7 ab V 5.3 auch. D.h. die Kommunikation kann direkt über TCP/IP gemacht werden. Oder gibt es einen Grund warum der USB-Adapter eingesetzt werden soll?


----------



## seeba (16 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Funktionieren tut das Ganze auf jeden Fall mit einem Repeater, egal ob von Siemens oder von uns  :wink: . Die normalen Siemens PC-Adapter benötigen neben den 24 V meines Wissens nach auch die 5 V. Wie dies beim USB-Adapter aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



Der USB Adapter braucht keine 5V! Hab es schon sehr oft im Einsatz gehabt. Zum Beispiel draußen auf 'ner Anlage am OP usw. Funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Der USB Adapter braucht keine 5V! Hab es schon sehr oft im Einsatz gehabt. Zum Beispiel draußen auf 'ner Anlage am OP usw. Funktioniert ohne Probleme


Prima. Dann haben wir dafür auch eine fertige Lösung: http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink/netlink_ueber.htm siehe 24 V-Adapter für Netlink.


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Welche Version der WinLC läuft denn? Ab V 4.0 ist IE mit an Board und bei Step7 ab V 5.3 auch. D.h. die Kommunikation kann direkt über TCP/IP gemacht werden. Oder gibt es einen Grund warum der USB-Adapter eingesetzt werden soll?



ja, nach so einer verbindung hab ich auch schon gesucht... aber da ich nur winAC 3.0 habe, fällt das wohl schon direkt aus =(


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> e4sy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe an meiner profibusleitung zwei stecker, je mit PG abgang.
reicht es wenn ich am stecker zum pc-adapter auf die "PG-seite" an die pinne 2 und 7 (glaub ich) 24V geb? oder muss ich da noch was beachte? nich dass ich mir den stecker und/oder adapter schieße


----------



## seeba (16 Januar 2006)

e4sy schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau! Ich hab mir das nur ordentlich in eine kleine Box gebastelt!


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

nääää... das kann doch nich alles sein... das wär doch viel zu einfach  :shock:


----------

